# DTG in Indianapolis



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

Any DTG printers from Indianapolis on this forum? I know of several but am specifically looking for one who participates on this forum.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you checked PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com Also, any reason you need someone who is local?


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

Matt said:


> Have you checked PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com Also, any reason you need someone who is local?


Yes I have but to no avail....need someone local to build relationship with and whom I can take my shirts too. Looking to outsource some work


----------



## ChristFollower (Oct 4, 2012)

Here ya go - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t224653.html

Look up member Dekay317


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

ChristFollower said:


> Here ya go - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t224653.html
> 
> Look up member Dekay317


Will do thanks


----------

